# Book Keeper needs position



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

A friend of mine who works on the base (NAS) is looking for a new book keeping position in Pensacola. The contract she works under is ending.She has many years experiance with construction bookkeeping, ARP, shippments, logistics, storage contracts, HR, and personnel management.Refs and resume available. Good person, responsible and reliable.


----------

